# access datenbank mehrere anwender gleichzeitig arbeiten



## siegpes (30. August 2005)

hallo!

1.) wie kann ich das machen, dass auf eine access datenbank mehrere anwender gleichzeitig arbeiten können?

2.) wie kann ich mehrere access datenbanken in ein einziges "programm" hinzuzufügen? giebt es da so ein art prog. mit dem man soetwas machen kann?

3.) extras --> datenbank-dienstprogramme --> datenbank komprimieren und reparieren möchte ich über ein makro ausführen! wie geht das?


danke

lg siegpes


----------



## RavelinePower (31. August 2005)

Hallo

Also ich denke wenn Du sagen wir 5 Leute an 5 PC hast jeder soll darauf zugreifen auf die DB dann solltest du eine Back-End Datenbank erstellen.

Das bedeutet die HAUPTDATENBANK liegt auf einem Server.
Die anderen 5 Datenbanken greifen auf diese Datenbank die ja auf dem Server liegt zu. Dazu gehst du in Tabellen und verknüpft diese mit den Tabellen der Datenbak die auf dem Server liegen.

Ein Makro das komprimiert und repariert ...... hm...... ? Dieses geht zwar per VB und Makros das weiß ich würde aber so denke ich nix nützen da ja die Hauptdaten dann auf dem Server liegen und darauf zugegriffen wird.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.... wenn nicht einfach melden. 

Bye
Sascha


----------



## siegpes (31. August 2005)

danke erstmals für deine hilfe!

das mit dem mehrere leute zugreiffen ist hinfällig geworden!

das zweitere mit dem kompremieren und reparieren ist jetzt wichtig!
kannst du mir sagen wie das geht?

danke

lg siegpes


----------



## RavelinePower (31. August 2005)

Das habe ich bei FullAccess gefunden...

Vielleicht hilfts...

Das Reparieren und Komprimieren sind wichtige Aufgaben beim Betrieb von Datenbanken. 

Durch das Komprimieren wird die Größe der Datenbank reduziert und die Arbeitsgeschwindigkeit beschleunigt, das Reparieren hilft bei der Wiederherstellung von beschädigten Datenbanken. 

Beide Funktionen können über den Menüpunkt Extras / Datenbankdienstprogramme aufgerufen werden. Dazu muss jedoch erst Access gestartet und die richtige Datei aus einem Dialog gesucht werden. 

Verwenden Sie die Befehlszeilenoptionen "/Repair" und "/Compact", um eine Datenbank mittels einer Verknüpfung zu Reparieren oder zu Komprimieren. 

Erstellen Sie drei neue Verknüpfungen zu Access. Ergänzen Sie bei den Eigenschaften der Verknüpfungen jeweils im Register Verknüpfung im Eingabefeld Ziel die Einträge wie folgt. 

Ergänzung für Verknüpfung 1: 

/Repair 

Ergänzung für Verknüpfung 2: 

/Compact 

Ergänzung für Verknüpfung 3: 

/Repair /Compact


Bye Sascha


----------



## RavelinePower (31. August 2005)

hm...

gibt auch noch ne einfachere schnelle Lösung und zwar.

In deiner DB gehst du oben auf die Menüleiste und sucht Extras->Optionen

Danach in der Registerkarte das Allgemein Anklicken und da kannst du unten rechts ein hacken beim schließen komprimieren machen.

Bye Sascha


----------



## siegpes (1. September 2005)

danke für die hilfen funktioniert super! genau soetwas habe ich gesucht! schnell und einfach!


----------

